

How Instagram Hacked Early Growth - abreckle
http://www.adambreckler.com/4-ways-instagram-hacked-early-growth

======
temiri
Since when is _being fast_ considered hacking growth? I think some of the
"hacks" here are really just facets of a strong product and user experience.

Instagram's user experience is/was great--it lets people feel like they're
doing something significant and artistic in only a few seconds. I think that's
the most important aspect behind Instagram's growth.

Is a strong product a "hack?"

------
mikegioia
This dogshit should never have been posted. 1, 2, and 4 are not hacks at all.
1 and 2 are simply copying twitter. And cross network posting???

Even 3 is arguable as it's just uploading the photo before capturing the meta.
YouTube has been doing that since I can even remember.

------
hayksaakian
This is really stretching the meaning of 'hack'

Since when is following good convention, and doing what you're supposed to do
considered a hack?

------
Centigonal
Don't dilute a potent term, please!

------
programminggeek
Growth Hacking is apparently a secret word used to Hack Hacker News. Are there
other secret words we have not yet discovered?

